# How to solve a 6x6



## Leviticus (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread will teach you how to solve a 6x6 cube. You must know how to solve a 3x3, and knowledge with previous big cubes such as the 4x4 and 5x5 will come in handy. This is the method i use and i average about 4.15 minutes with a PB single of 3.58. Have fun!

*Step 1: Centers*






*Step 2: Edges*






*Step 3: Parity cases*






I hope i helped you to solve your 6x6 with decent speed. Check out this link for more info: http://aus-speedcubing.110mb.com/index.php?p=1_33_6x6-Speedcubing

Have fun!


-Levi-


----------



## riffz (Dec 2, 2008)

One thing I would have stressed it that if you know all your PLLs and you don't recognize the case, to use the PLL parity, and then there will be a PLL you know.

I only watched the parity part, but it sounds like you're a good instructor.


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 13, 2008)

riffz said:


> One thing I would have stressed it that if you know all your PLLs and you don't recognize the case, to use the PLL parity, and then there will be a PLL you know.
> 
> I only watched the parity part, but it sounds like you're a good instructor.



Yes, i mentioned that on my site.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 13, 2008)

Modded v6? yours seems to turn very nicely.


----------

